# Using UberX... for Beer Run *facepalm*



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

I didn't think this was possible at 6am, picked up a passenger who used UberX for a 30-pack of Bud Light beer run at the grocery store and back to his apartment. $14.61 total fare for 5.61 miles of driving. How low does this go?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> I didn't think this was possible at 6am, picked up a passenger who used UberX for a 30-pack of Bud Light beer run at the grocery store and back to his apartment. $14.61 total fare for 5.61 miles of driving. How low does this go?


Who do you think you're going to drive with Uber , the Queen of England ?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> I didn't think this was possible at 6am, picked up a passenger who used UberX for a 30-pack of Bud Light beer run at the grocery store and back to his apartment. $14.61 total fare for 5.61 miles of driving. How low does this go?


Why do you consider this low? Do you usually have politicians and celebrities in your car? You must not do very many trips.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

I have 300+ trips, and almost all of them from 5-7am go to work or the airport. I don't drive evenings or weekends anymore to avoid the above mentioned passengers!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> I have 300+ trips, and almost all of them from 5-7am go to work or the airport. I don't drive evenings or weekends anymore to avoid the above mentioned passengers!


The guy went to buy some beer, big deal.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Relax everyone ,
He's just saying with the way fares are so low that people are taking uber to do things that they normally would do themselves.
I felt the same way when I picked up 2 AU students and they wanted to go to the giant that is pretty close. That was a minimum fate that they split. I was close by so it wasn't that much of a deal for me but what if I drove 5 minutes to get there for a 3 minutes $3 fare (after srf and 20%). They have a free shuttle that would have taken them for free. 
I'm all about more business but when uber expects drivers to accept all pings and you have people going around the block now ($14 isn't bad fare btw) then it's annoying. Just the consequences of uber trying to be the go to for anyone going anywhere


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> Relax everyone ,
> He's just saying with the way fares are so low that people are taking uber to do things that they normally would do themselves.
> I felt the same way when I picked up 2 AU students and they wanted to go to the giant that is pretty close. That was a minimum fate that they split. I was close by so it wasn't that much of a deal for me but what if I drove 5 minutes to get there for a 3 minutes $3 fare (after srf and 20%). They have a free shuttle that would have taken them for free.
> I'm all about more business but when uber expects drivers to accept all pings and you have people going around the block now ($14 isn't bad fare btw) then it's annoying. Just the consequences of uber trying to be the go to for anyone going anywhere


You have to take the bad with the good, and it was $14.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The pax in this case might be an alcoholic who has lost his license for a DUI. Or maybe hasn't lost it yet but wasn't taking any chances. I've heard of beer-diet alcoholics who drink it around the clock. At least he was up for the trip and not trying to arrange for just delivery. I haven't bought beer in a 30 pack lately, but isn't the price about the same as the fare?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The pax in this case might be an alcoholic who has lost his license for a DUI. Or maybe hasn't lost it yet but wasn't taking any chances. I've heard of beer-diet alcoholics who drink it around the clock. At least he was up for the trip and not trying to arrange for just delivery. I haven't bought beer in a 30 pack lately, but isn't the price about the same as the fare?


He was getting his breakfast


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree, you have to take the good with the bad and normally my low fare rides lead to some of my best fares, and this was a decent fare of $15.
We are just talking about how with the low fares we are seeing more pax taking rides down the block, to the store 3 minutes away, to the fast food restaurant , ect...


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's take this to its logical conclusion.... let's just cut out the middle man and start delivering booze to people instead of people to the liquor store. We can justify these crappy rates a little better without worrying about driver ratings and stupid pax. 
We can call this service "Beer Run". Premium prices for lazy people.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Last night I had a student (able bodied, not very intoxicated male) ping, wait 6 minutes for me, take 2 more to come out of house and then go .41 miles away. 

$3.00 fare (good for me because of guarantees) so without the guarantees we are officially cheaper than toilet paper. Get ready to wipe some asses!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Let's take this to its logical conclusion.... let's just cut out the middle man and start delivering booze to people instead of people to the liquor store. We can justify these crappy rates a little better without worrying about driver ratings and stupid pax.
> We can call this service "Beer Run". Premium prices for lazy people.


You can also deliver pizza and Chinese food.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Saw an ad on Facebook today about getting bud light delivered to your house.
Wonder how they are doing it ? Maybe I'll order some as a test.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I had on kid who had to Uber to a specific shop to buy his booze a good few miles from his place. He said the guy there knew him and would give him like 10% off. He bought one bottle of something there, I pointed out that he's spending $11 to save $2. He didn't care, was his dad's Uber account...and he had used Black a few times earlier because he didn't know the difference.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> I didn't think this was possible at 6am, picked up a passenger who used UberX for a 30-pack of Bud Light beer run at the grocery store and back to his apartment. $14.61 total fare for 5.61 miles of driving. How low does this go?


The way things are going for me lately, I'd take that $14.61 fare for beer runs all day.

Looks like Uber's vision of getting people off the road is starting to work according to plan.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I would take the fare but I have two better stories. First week and guy wants to go to Del Taco down the street so he orders from the backseat and then I take him home. Probably under $6. Another one was a drunk gets home but gives me $14 to "go buy some alcohol at 7-11". For what the fare was originally, I think the change will be worth it. I finally get to the liquor store and I call him asking if he wants bottles or cans and does he want Coors or Bud. He says, "What the ****? I don't want any of that shit. I want alcohol!" Well, I am at 7-11 and they only have wine and beer and he didn't specify hard alcohol. Dude is texting me where I am and he doesn't want beer. I don't want to put up with this drunk so I get to his house, quietly put the bag of Coors on the front porch, text him when I am off his street that he can find his bag on his front porch. Before he can text "I didn't want this beer!" I turn off my phone and wait until I am a few miles out of the area so if he calls, he would hopefully get someone else to deal with his issue. By that time, it was past 2AM and no one was going to sell him hard alcohol. BTW, the amount of the beer was over $9 so I got a little under $5 which made it not worth it and the hassle of the drunk. I could have pocketed that money instead but too honest even when I was treated that way.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> I didn't think this was possible at 6am, picked up a passenger who used UberX for a 30-pack of Bud Light beer run at the grocery store and back to his apartment. $14.61 total fare for 5.61 miles of driving. How low does this go?


That's pretty high. Unlike atlanta 15 miles only net 13 bucks. Stay from Atlanta uber x


----------



## pghdragon (Sep 24, 2014)

What do ypu care, you made some good money doing something legal going a short distance. I used to deliver food and the payout was never that good


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> That's pretty high. Unlike atlanta 15 miles only net 13 bucks. Stay from Atlanta uber x


Crazy....thats about $70 on Uberblack...geesh. If you thought beer runs were crazy. Now today its puppies. What is this company coming to.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Crazy....thats about $70 on Uberblack...geesh. If you thought beer runs were crazy. Now today its puppies. What is this company coming to.


Who you telling... I did uber X trip from 17th street to airport and only netted 18.77


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't feel bad, I have done this very thing. I was moving last week. I had a grumpy crew. I took an UberX to BevMo and bought beer and liquor. Then I came back. Far was $7 something and I gave him a $3 tip. First tip he had in 200 rides.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> I didn't think this was possible at 6am, picked up a passenger who used UberX for a 30-pack of Bud Light beer run at the grocery store and back to his apartment. $14.61 total fare for 5.61 miles of driving. How low does this go?


I wish I could get $15 for 6 miles is what I think.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> I didn't think this was possible at 6am, picked up a passenger who used UberX for a 30-pack of Bud Light beer run at the grocery store and back to his apartment. $14.61 total fare for 5.61 miles of driving. How low does this go?


I drove a 20 something sober able bodied man 0.23 miles to his mom's house from a friend's house the other day. Daylight, nice neighborhood, great weather (60s not raining) He said he "didn't feel like walking".


----------

